# [SOLVED] Monitor shows white screen



## lvracer (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a Westinghouse LCM22w2 monitor that shows a white blank screen when i turn on the computer. I hooked up another monitor to my computer and it worked fine, so the problem is the monitor. It is about 8 years old. Is it done for? I'm hoping the blank white screen tells me it might have a chance to be salvaged, versus a black screen. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Monitor shows white screen*

If you've got a graphics card with 2 ports, try them both. If your motherboard has onboard graphics, try that.

Test the monitor on another computer. If it fails, it's probably cheaper to replace it than repair. The manufacturer's warranty is only 1 year, so you've done well to last 8 years.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Monitor shows white screen*

The problem has to be the monitor if another one worked on the pc and most warranties were only 3 years, so with prices the way they are, time to buy a new one. 8 Years out of a monitor is great though!


----------



## lvracer (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Monitor shows white screen*

Funny, I was going to sell my monitor for parts on e-bay, and I stumbled upon a fix for blank screens on my particular monitor. Probably will work for all, anyway. Did a little research on transistors and opened up my monitor and found one bulging one. Spent 4 bucks on e-bay, changed it out, and its working again. Yeah!!!


----------

